# The Last Survivors: Gewinnspiel zum post-apokalyptischen Thriller - gewinnt den Film auf Blu-ray und DVD



## Gast1669461003 (24. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu * The Last Survivors: Gewinnspiel zum post-apokalyptischen Thriller - gewinnt den Film auf Blu-ray und DVD* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel:  The Last Survivors: Gewinnspiel zum post-apokalyptischen Thriller - gewinnt den Film auf Blu-ray und DVD


----------



## d2wap (24. Juli 2015)

Wie bereite ich mich auf die Apokalypse vor?

Natürlich mit genug Wasser, einem Twinky, viel Benzin, einem Katana und einer Kettensäge. Die Dinge eben, die man aus allen Filmen als "am Wichtigsten" erachtet


----------



## Gunner1337 (24. Juli 2015)

1. Vorräte anlegen (Essen/Trinken/Medikamente)
2. Standort sichern (zB ein Haus in dem man das Erdgeschoss komplett zumauert, sodass niemand einfach hineinkommen kann und von der ersten Etage einfach eine Strickleiter einhängen)
3. Entertainment vorbereiten (zB Bücher, weil man sonst verrückt wird 
4. Waffen vorbereiten (dadurch das das Erdgeschoss nicht betreten werden kann, und eigentlich alle nur mit Leitern hinauf können , reichen schon scharfe spitze Eisenstangen um Angreifer hinunter zu "stechen")

Fertig


----------



## essayn (24. Juli 2015)

- Hamsterkäufe von allerlei Lebensmitteln sowohl in Supermärkten als auch Tiernahrungsläden (für meinen Besten). 
- Pharmaläden/Apotheken für diverse Medikas und Notfallsets etc. entleeren.
- Videotheken-Plünderung, sodass man genug Stoff gegen die Langeweile hat 
- Bauhaus- und Heimwerkerläden-Raubzüge, um alles mögliche zu bauen (Generatoren, Waffen, Stahltüren, Gitter, Barrikaden etc.) 
-  Tankstellenanzapfung (Benzin &  Öl werden verdammt wichtig werden nicht nur zum Gefährt antreiben!)  
  - Ein Waffenladen take-off kann auch nicht schaden, für das long range Jagen und vertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




So kann ich mein Leben in Ruhe fristen.


----------



## SrgMartin88 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich mach es wie in  >>Dawn of the Dead<<
ich Camper im Supermarkt aus.
Ich würde mir IKEA Raussuchen.

HotDogs - IceCream & KÖTTBULLAR!

Und ganz viel zum Verschanzen!

Kurz gesagt: 
Ich Plane für die Zombie Apokalypse,  Übernahme des IKEA (Frankfur [Main]) xD.


----------



## essayn (24. Juli 2015)

Bitte löschen. Meine Ergänzung steht weiter oben.

Danke.


----------



## grinch66 (24. Juli 2015)

gar nicht, ich bin mit einer der ersten der drauf geht


----------



## Aromatamtam (24. Juli 2015)

Bogenschießen kann ich schon, aber vielleicht noch anderes Waffen-/Selbstverteidigungtraining mal machen. Vielleicht ein Haus mit Bunker und gesichertem Garten, sodass man auch Essen selbst anpflanzen/Tiere halten kann, vielleicht auch mit nem eigenen Brunnen/Wasserversorgungssystem...joa ansonsten auch so viele Vorräte wie möglich bunkern


----------



## SnakeZwei (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mich mit dem "Zombie Survival Guide" von Max Brooks bestens auf alle Fälle vorbereitet. Wahrscheinlich hilft mir auch die Tatsache das ich mal ein paar Jahre Fallschirmjäger bei Y-Tours war


----------



## Syon (24. Juli 2015)

Ich nehme meine Axt und schlachte besten Gewissens und ohne rechtliche Konsequenzen die Leute, die über mir wohnen, ab!


----------



## VCKMike (24. Juli 2015)

Wasser einteilen, Urin wieder aufbereiten *g*


----------



## rherden1 (24. Juli 2015)

mit meiner CD-Sammlung (Ramones, Clash, Green day) überlebe ich jede Apokalpyse...


----------



## BlackMarco (24. Juli 2015)

Ich arbeite in einem Lebensmittelmarkt. 
Zuerst werden die ganzen Mitarbeiter vor die Tür gesetzt, dann baue ich mir meine eigene kleine survival Crew zusammen und übernehme den Laden.

Wird schwer, da sicher viele versuchen den Laden zu stürmen aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## country (24. Juli 2015)

Der Keller wird mit Teichplane ausgekleidet und geflutet. Reicht für eine weile. Dazu genug Konserven lagern.


----------



## Icewolf77 (25. Juli 2015)

Konserven einlagern, Haus verbarikadieren und die Pumpgun Munition auffüllen


----------



## MadMax97666 (25. Juli 2015)

Abgehen wie der Doom Marine...Alle gegen mich...wer teilt schon gern die letzten Krümmel die es noch gibt?


----------



## sunny69 (25. Juli 2015)

Alle meine Lieben um mich versammeln und schauen, das wir es warm haben und genügend Vorräte . Viel mehr kann man wohl nicht tun.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## theoturtle (25. Juli 2015)

1. Frau und Kinder einpacken
2. Die restlichen wichtigen Verwandten zusammentrommeln und 2 - 3 Freunde / Mit dieser Truppe sollte schon ein Grundstock Helden (Sani/Techniker/Baumeister/Farmer/Kämpfer/Überlebenskünster) an den Start gehen. Der Rest sind NPC's gegen die Langeweile und fürs Questen.
3. Die erste Nacht überleben
4. Den richtige Platz für die erste Siedlung auswählen (Wasservorräte/Nahrung und natürliche Ressourcen) und den Einsiedler zu der näheren Umgebung und lauernden Gefahren befragen
5. Nahrung Sammeln, Holz Hacken, Eisen schmelzen und dann Fix den ersten Bunker bauen. Nahrung lagern, Eisen zu Waffen schmieden. Beginnen den alten Pfad zum Friedhof zu erkunden.
6. Die 2te Nacht überleben
7. Die ersten Befestigungsanlagen bauen, NPC1 (Kind) vor den Wüstenbanditen retten, dafür NPC2 (Schwiegermutter) dafür opfern. 
8. Da nun endlich ruhe in die Truppe eingekehrt ist ein grosses Gelage veranstalten und sich am Lagerfeuer Geschichten aus der guten alten Zeit erzählen ...
9. Noch paar Fallen für die Jagd aufstellen , die ersten Felder bepflanzen und das Lagerhaus erweitern
10. Das Banditencamp erobern (prust!) 
11. Die Belohnung beim Questgeber (Opa) abholen und den alten Socken, die Konservendose , den Gummiband, und das Marmeladenglas mit dem Taschenmesser und der Skeletthand zu einem Raketenwerfer kombinieren. Der Kuhdung wird in der Apfelsaftpresse zu Munition veredelt. Das Benzin für die Kettensäge finden wir erst im nächsten Teil.

Aber damit sollte man trotzdem gut gerüstet sein. Alles weitere ist Zufallsgeneriert.


----------



## Yankee-F (25. Juli 2015)

Mit Chips und viel Bier


----------



## Kampftigerlein (26. Juli 2015)

Mit Nahrungsmittelvorräten und viel Werkzeugen!


----------



## Wutruus (26. Juli 2015)

Ich bereite einen speziellen Kalender vor, der bezeugt, dass gerade an diesem Tag Gegenteiltag ist. Und wenn die Apokalypse dann kommt, wird gefeiert! 
Ansonsten hilft wohl auch nicht viel. Es geht um die verdammte Apokalypse


----------



## MarcHatke (28. Juli 2015)

Gewonnen hat THEOTURTLE!

Glückwunsch! Bitte  ins Postfach gucken!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (28. Juli 2015)

Zu Recht gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glückwunsch!


----------

